# anyone want any sagattaria subulata?



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone want any sagattaria subulata? i just took out about 75 dwarf and 15 tall sags from my tank. pm me if u want to buy them or i might give em away since i'll probably end up throwin em out if anyone doesnt want them. im thinking like maybe $30 for everything, but i'm flexible. I just dont want to waste them, i have had them growing in my 20L under 65watts and DIY Co2 for about 4 months.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

ok seriously does anyone want them, they are FREE just pay shipping, FREE PLANTS, these are a pretty good beginner foreground plant because they can grow in low light anything >1wpg and dont grow extremely fast. They are sitting in a bucket and will survive about two more days max.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

ok maybe some pics to explain lol

i completely tore down my tank because it was too much work and made a cichlid tank

before:








after:









you can get all of this for FREE, i just hate to waste them


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Pm me shipping costs to 54457 and i'll try to get a money order out to you.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

u dont have paypal :/


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

*sigh*.

Didn't think there for a second. No, no paypal. My mom keeps freaking out everytime I ask. If you have time for the money order I could do so.... but otherwise i'm stuck.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

pm for 45342


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

l2h 3g9 ontario 

I dont have paypal.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

32097 I have paypal.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol sorry guys we stuck them in my brother's fry tank for right now, he decided he wanted them after they were free too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

ill pay for em i am 66502. i really want some cool plants as they are kinda hard to get in my area. i only want 1 or 2 for my 29g I can send u cash in the mail or a check.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

one or two? uhhh, they only go for like $.50-1.00each i donno if you can see from the pic but they are pretty small, if you are trying to form a carpet with them you might want more, scroll up to the my old planted tank, that is a 20 gallon long which is 30"x12" which is the same exact footprint as a 29G. It had about 40 when the picture was taken, but then i took out the red ludwigia and grew sag all the way around so i have at least 60. I donno if i can do one or two.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

oh yeah i c i mean like 5 maybe they would be really good fry hoideouts for my planted tanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

u dunno about one or 2? if 5 isnt good then i will pay for more then 5 and u dont have to send me that many. i will but 10 if u want me to its not a big deal really ill but anywhere 5-20 becasue my friend will take like 5 and my fish store will take em and gimme somthing for em


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

no i dont want to rip you off, and honestly they aren't in the best condition since they sat in a bucket w/out light for four days. If u like em and are willing to pay but can't find them locally you could order them online, i bought dwarf sags as well as many other plants from azgardens.com I have always had success w/ them and dwarf sags are only like $.40 there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

oh ok thats fine i guess if u decide u do wanna seel me u can pm me.


----------

